# New Arrival.....read: Arrived At Last!



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

After being stolen in the post (number 94/105 - if you see it for sale let me know) the organisers of this limited edition (done on another watchforum) sent me a replacement which arrived at last - I think Its the first watch I have bought this year...

Date version was made with a run of 99 only and a non-date like this one with a run of 105










Photo by Jean-Michel, used sans permission.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice indeed - and you will be listening for emergency calls in the listening periods, won't you? :yes: Don't let the apes get a hold of it!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice addition.

Cant see how a date version would work though without spoiling it so looks like you choose the right version


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Meet the twins....










Coincidentally it was actually 10 to 2pm when I took the photo....!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice. Looks better on the tan leather IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Meet the twins....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool B)

Though I must say I prefer the older style case :wink2:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations.The original is one of my favourite Russian watches.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Meet the twins....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think i like the black one best

bowie


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Glad you finally got hold of one in the end, it's a nice touch :yes:


----------

